# Sperm Mobility



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi guys,
My husbands seman analysis came back and my high risk OB got a copy ans said his Mobility is a bit slow. But he wants the urologist to go over it before making a plan.
he did suggest that we do a sperm wash with an iui
I dont knwo a thing about sprem hehe.
all this time we were concentrating on me since i have a history of other issues.
Can any one tell me if they have a sprem mobility issues as well and if so what are you doing naturally to boost it. If anything at all can be done.
thanks
Mare


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Before having kids we found out that DH had low sperm mobility, morphology and numbers. To the point we would not have kids without IVF, according to a specialist. We personally were opposed to IVF, fostered children for a while. And then it was suggested by our health food store owner to try this http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/Pro...=Amino%20Acids
As you can see by my siggie, it worked. We have had no problem getting pregnant. But I only get pregnant when he is taking this. It may not be a miracle supplement for everyone, but it was for us.


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow thanks for the advise. I am going to show my husband tonight.
He has been taking fertility for men. A Vit the Urologist gave us.
I am going to compare them when he gets home and maybe take a ride to the health store.
Can I ask how long was he taking this before you where able to conceive.
Also
CONGRATS I am so Happy for you and your family.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I believe it's always been at least 3 mnths of him taking it.
Prior to finding this, dh had been taking some powdered vitamin the doctor recommended, can't remember the name now, that would dissolve in water. He took that for 8mnths straight, it did nothing. I think it has a lot of good vitamins but not enough apparently. This did the trick though. And good luck to you guys. I hope you get your







soon.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

MaryLang: How did you find out about that supplement? It doesn't say anything about fertility.

gravel10: My DH has motility and morphology issues. He just had a varicocele repair, so we are going to see if that helps. (A varicocele is a varicose vein in the testicle that can cause it to overheat, thus the problems with sperm production.) I'm sure when he goes for his urologist appointment, the doctor will check for this, as well as some other things.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I found out about it from a very educated healthfood store (mom and pop type) owner. And yeah I haven't found anything online linking these amino acids, but like I said he was on all sorts of special "fertility supplements" prior to. Amino Acids in general are a big boost to sperm, and for some reason this mix together did the trick.


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies for sharing.
DH is done at the urologist now. He recommend talking to my ob about iui.
and my ob agrees. My ob said he supports whatever i want, but he said it is the route he would take.

i dunno i took a test yesterday and today, a bit early was hoping form some thanksgiving miracles.
oh well

i have till the 1st before aunt flo comes to town, I will ask the herpetologist at the local market about the vit's you mentioned. I am will to pay for small miracles, or a least give them a go.

Thanks ladies hope you had a plentiful holiday.

what is iui all about anyway?


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gravel10* 

what is iui all about anyway?

IUI stands for intra uterine insemination. Basically, they wash the sperm, which means it is spun really fast in a centrifuge. As it spins, it separates the sperm from the semen, gets rid of some of the dead sperm, eliminates white blood cells and other things.

Then, the doctor takes just the sperm, and puts it directly into your uterus by inserting a small catheter through your cervix. An IUI can be uncomfortable, it shouldn't be painful, if done by a skilled, patient practitioner.

Sometimes a nurse will do it instead of the doc - I had a certified nurse midwife do my last IUI, it was so easy, she was super nice, very gentle, and really took the time to put me and my donor at ease and to explain the procedure to us.

The idea is that the sperm is potentially getting stopped by the cervix or by hostile cervical mucus or that there are anti-sperm antibodies in the semen, or a combination of all of those. Bypassing the cervix and going straight for the uterus gets the sperm exactly where it needs to be.

The trick with IUI is that the timing has to be much more precise than with intercourse or vaginal insemination, because the sperm doesn't live as long. Your doctor may suggest doing ultrasound to watch the follicles mature, and then a trigger hcG injection 36 hours before the IUI as this will push your body to release the mature egg at precisely the right time for the optimal chance of pregnancy.


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

FtMPapa - thanks ... more then i was explained at the urologist office.

Does the iui have a good success rate?
Do you risk multiples?
they said I could do it w/ or w/o drugs, not sure why.
I have to talk it over with my husband. Dec I think will be our last month to try either bd or iui.
t been super stressful not convincing
for me , my feaking hair started to fall out.
and I been breaking out bad.
we might wait a few months relax and try again in the spring.
So I want to make the best decision with him this week.
thanks so much for you generous info.


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Does the iui have a good success rate?

It totally depends on what the issue is. It's a decent fix for low motility, the next step is IVF with ICSI (some docs will try Clomid for the male, some patients will try herbs, acupuncture, tinctures, etc. but these are less common.)

Do you risk multiples?

Not more than you did already - IUI doesn't affect the number of eggs (fraternal multiples) nor does it make the embryo more likely to split (identical multiples).

they said I could do it w/ or w/o drugs, not sure why.

You don't need drugs for the IUI - but you do need it well timed. If you ovulate regularly, you will want ultrasound or some other sort of monitoring to make sure the insems are well-timed. It makes the most sense to have ultrasound monitoring, and then an HCG trigger to get the mature eggs to release exactly when you want them to (HCG will not increase your risk of multiples, and it does raise your chances significantly, because it ensures the IUI is well-timed).

Some REs will do a less expensive approach by getting you to use ovulation predictor kits (OPKs) at home or the ClearBlue Easy Monitor.

Even if you insurance doesn't cover infertility treatment, if it covers diagnosis, you may be able to get the ultrasounds covered. Just sayin'. It really is the best way to time things, because that way you know how many follicles you have, and how big they are.

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks you really covered a ton for me.
I am going to have my hubby read this as well before we go back to the doc.
today is day 27 and no af, tomorrow is day 28 and she is expected,, still praying she disappears for 40 weeks








thanks


----------

